# Are you/Have you been Bullied?



## GodlessVegan (Oct 21, 2011)

I have personally never been bullied in my life but am interested to know if you guys have and why you think you're bullied.

The reason I think I'm NOT bullied is because of my height (6'3), so I'm pretty much taller than almost everyone.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Verbally, with some intimidation.

Later on in high school I was kind of adopted by bullies. They ragged on me for being thin, which was still a little demeaning, but the hostility wasn't really there. They were amused by my smallness and pretty much left it at that, which was weird because they were still pretty nasty to other classmates. I have mixed feelings about it because they were *******s but there was still kind of an ambiguous umbrella around me, as if it was decided I'd been spared. A sense that no one would seriously mess with me. I had this sense that nobody at the school would be amused if someone stronger harassed me.

I wonder if my social anxiety prevented escalated bullying. By not really showing responses when provoked, maybe it came across as stoicism or casual indifference. It would make sense that bullies would focus on people they can get a rise out of.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I was bullied in school, for several years. I got it physically and verbally. I recently found out where one of my old bullies works now, and I'm trying to figure out what to do with that information.

In university, I wouldn't say I was bullied, but my 'friends' would always tease me 'playfully'. Which would have been fine in small doses, but they sometimes would just keep ragging on me until they completely wore me down, and I didn't see them doing this to any others. People like me are the world's punching bag.


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

I am short, and was really short back in school. Never had any trouble I got along with everyone, but there was one kid, one time. Thing is he was just as short but had probably 50 lbs on me. In the bathrooms one day he decided to try to give me a swirly. It ended with me slamming his head into the wall and walking out of the bathroom and that was that


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I was bullied in 2nd and 3rd grade by the same guy. He would cuss at me and call me mean names. A few times before, he put crayons down my pants. :blank And one time, he pinched me. I remember when I went to go use the bathroom and left my lunchbox outside that I got for Christmas. It was brand new and he messed it up! :mumI don't even think he got in trouble for it. He threatened me one time that if I told the teacher on him, he would kick me or something. I don't remember. Everyone took his side. No one believed me. Not even my friends! So, I guess they weren't friends. It doesn't seem fair. But oh well.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Was bullied extensively in freshman year high school, grade 6-7.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

2nd grade all the way through 8th grade. :blank


----------



## soulfulgirl (Dec 29, 2010)

I was bullied when I was in school. I was a very shy kid. But somehow ended up in the so-called popular group in 5th grade..came from a small town..ended up having a party at my house with the group and another girl I was friends with-the girls in the so-called popular group wanted to throw eggs outside at the girl and I stuck up for her saying we shouldn't!..well after that I WAS THE LOSER according to them...I was picked on pretty much 5th and 6th grade..Would come home crying..teachers wouldn't do anything back then...if someone picked on you you had to deal with it..but being so shy it was difficult...I feel this has affected me throughout my life ...I have a very difficult time in groups of people...wondering what people think of me...don't want to be judged...BUT life is a learning experience I feel...this is MY path in life and I am learning to NOT GIVE A CRAP what others think! :boogie


----------



## TheGooseInterpreter (Dec 15, 2011)

Yea I got bullied a lot and was a bit of an outcast in 6-10 grades lol. But then I got arrested for assault and that all went away xD ahaha


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I got bullied by kids. Then I got bullied by teachers. Then I got bullied by school administrators. I wanted to go to another school but I couldn't. I should have dropped out and gotten a GED.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

No, never.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I was called names, treated like furniture, and shoved. I was small and strange and easy to pick on.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup. Went away after high school.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I use to be bullied a lot in Public School.
Nobody hardly bothers me now. I'm surprised cause I'm the biggest that I've ever been weight wise & I'm still my awkward, quirky & quiet self. I guess most kids in school are just bored & immature though.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

As an adult I have. It appears to be because they thought they could get away with it and I didn't come down hard at the first sign of disrespect. In earlier adulthood it was because I didn't recognise it as bullying and blamed myself.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Most of the bullying consisted of the nonphysical type. Spreading rumors about me and my family, treating me like a second class citizen, saying embarrassing things about me in front of everyone. People back home are scum of the earth. It ended up carrying into my adulthood. My last job didn't work out well due to one gal that lived in the same village I did got threatened that I got a degree in the field she was working in. She was friends with my supervisor. So pretty much my relationship with my supervisor took a turn to the worse. I am sure she told my supervisor a bunch of untruths about me. After that my supervisor wrote me up for every little thing and would constatly call me on the carpet. I was good with the consumers, but she didn't want me there anymore. I would of got fired eventually. Luckily, I found a job in another state so I could get away from those scummy people. I will never forgive any of them what they did to me. It made me develop a bad self esteem, anxiety, and depression. They can all rot in hell.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Used to


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

No, only a little bit teased.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

From 6-8th grade it was pretty intense and consistent. By High School, it stopped though.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes. This is a good portion of why I'm here. When my family moved to the States I landed in a crappy little inner-city school where I was the only one speaking my language, and in the beginning not a word of English. I came from a curriculum that was years ahead of the American one, so once I understood what the tests were asking, got straight As and it resulted in some resentment. There were some other aggravating factors. 

I have fond memories of being in six-on-one fights and seeing adults come out of their houses to stand and watch.
It went on for five or six years.


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Used to be back in school, but I suppose to take a positive view on it, at least it forced me to defend or stand up for myself eventually.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

iChoseThisName said:


> Used to be back in school, but I suppose to take a positive view on it, at least it forced me to defend or stand up for myself eventually.


Same here. I got bullied extensively as a kid...In high school I was in a fight at least once a week. I learned to be good at it, but it always got in the way of normal life. I'd wake up and think to myself, ****, today Trevor is going to try to punch me, and I'm going to have to beat him up again :sus. I just wanted to be left alone to be dorky art kid.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

copper said:


> Most of the bullying consisted of the nonphysical type. Spreading rumors about me and my family, treating me like a second class citizen, saying embarrassing things about me in front of everyone. People back home are scum of the earth. It ended up carrying into my adulthood. My last job didn't work out well due to one gal that lived in the same village I did got threatened that I got a degree in the field she was working in. She was friends with my supervisor. So pretty much my relationship with my supervisor took a turn to the worse. I am sure she told my supervisor a bunch of untruths about me. After that my supervisor wrote me up for every little thing and would constatly call me on the carpet. I was good with the consumers, but she didn't want me there anymore. I would of got fired eventually. Luckily, I found a job in another state so I could get away from those scummy people. I will never forgive any of them what they did to me. It made me develop a bad self esteem, anxiety, and depression. They can all rot in hell.


This was what affected me. The rumors and crap. New kids would come into town, talk to me for a while, then hear the rumors, and that would be the last time they would say anything to me.


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

sanspants08 said:


> Same here. I got bullied extensively as a kid...In high school I was in a fight at least once a week. I learned to be good at it, but it always got in the way of normal life. I'd wake up and think to myself, ****, today Trevor is going to try to punch me, and I'm going to have to beat him up again :sus. I just wanted to be left alone to be dorky art kid.


Damn, once a week - thats rough. More often than not all I had to do was call somebody's bluff and I would be able to avoid a fight. A lot of the guys who would pick on me were all talk, wish I had realised that sooner.


----------



## MTLQuebec (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, though for me it didn't start until I was 12. 12-14 was a bad period for me. Once I hit 15, it stopped. Even though it only lasted a couple of years, those memories last a lifetime.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

i was chubby and shy when I was in primary school....got bullied alot...lost weight and got really skinny...got bullied for being really skinny


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yea during high school I got bullied a little bit.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Well voted for "I Used to be". I don't know if this counts but I'll share the story anyway. Me and my friend had these YouTube accounts (I still have mine) where we made video blogs that would update on various topics. These group of jocks found our accounts watched out videos, and proceeded to call us by our goofy usernames from YouTube and mock our videos to our faces and basically talk to us like we were doing the most humiliating thing of all time in making videos for a hobby. They got to my friend so much he closed his account but in vain as they still harassed him for the stuff they knew like his username and videos. He would always chirp back being a prime target but I stayed silent for a few years in the hopes that they'd give up trying to get a rise out of me and I guess it did work to a degree.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

No never, but I was constantly paranoid of it happening. I really don't think I would have made it had I been.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

I voted for I used to be, and I have a suspicion that bullying is one of the catalysts for my sa. I was bullied on and off throughout my time at school and it literally destroyed my confidence. I also had a number of very unpleasant experiences earlier this year with a former friend who manipulated me and caused my social anxiety to go through the roof. I'm trying to forgive him though and move on with my life because our time here is fleeting and I don't want my anger to consume my life.


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

I was bullied in high school.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yup - stupid teachers


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I used to be, because I was generally withdrawn so to speak and shy, but a few times I fought my own battles and managed to kick the bully in the teeth, right now I am no longer bullied because this stuff usually happens from your kid age until you go into your teens, after a certain age, usually by college time they go away, at least that was my case, I gained social acceptance when I went to college and I managed to meet mature minded people.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

A little back in kindergarten, but overall no.

I was that quiet guy that nobody really paid attention to.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Two years. Can't go back to the middle school auditorium for any reason (be it a blood drive, a local politician showing up etc) without having a panic attack. It got really bad, there was a lot of violating my space happening. Glad it's over.


----------



## wannabesomebody (Nov 30, 2011)

I was bullied for being quiet. Which resulted in me being even more quiet. You get the idea...


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

I used to be - a lot.


----------



## 49 and all loan (Dec 28, 2011)

i was bullied the entire time i was i school. i would come home and think of ways to commit sucide. i was so glad when i graduated so i did not ever have to see those people again. i guess i had social anxiety back then to because i never told anyone at the time.


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

when i was in high school i would get bullied emotionally, people would tease me a lot for having bad skin and it didn't help that i was over weight either, when i was in special ed i had a teacher almost call me a moron because i couldn't do math very well. just to let you know i have a learning disability.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes, several times.

Out of all the physical fights I have ever had (although little) I have always come out 'winning', I can be very aggressive and scrappy when pushed...

However when it comes to verbal fights, not so much...


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes I am very often bullied. I try to turn a negative into a positive. Usually, I can tell the first time I meet someone if they are a good person or not. If they are and adult and mock my voice thinking I am too stupid to pick up on it, I know they are not worth my friendship. Unfortunately, I am bullied by some kids who I have to put up with. However, I will give kids the benefit of the doubt since they are not matured yet.


----------



## New2LA (Dec 18, 2011)

Not really. A little bit in middle school I was getting bullied by this one popular kid and I was new to the school. Luckily, they allowed you to play basketball during lunch. So I did that everyday so I wouldn't have to eat lunch by myself. He was talking **** to me one day on the bball court. I guess because I was so quiet I seemed like an easy target. Anyways, I lost my cool, and punched him in the mouth. Never was messed with again after that and I actually made friends because of it lol. For weeks later kids were telling me how cool it was lol. I don't condone violence (Fighting not Columbine type scenarios). You can't get away with **** like that as an adult. But, if you are in high school/middle school I firmly believe the only way to deal with bullies is through violence. These types of kids are idiots you can not reason with. Getting hit in the face they understand easily though lol. They only prey on the weak. Stand up for yourselves and I can almost guarantee you will not be bullied in school.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

I can relate to the above post, I chased away a kid who was older than me by like 3-4 years when I was 6 or so...

I punched him in the nose.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

I was a little, but mainly I was spared. I put a cold front up and people could see if I was pushed i'd probably snap. But mainly I think it's because Im a girl...idk.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

I've always been bullied, but it was a heck of a lot more severe in primary school (4-11) than it is now in secondary school (11-16)... At the moment, it's mostly verbal... People often shout my name and intimidate, taunt and push me in corridors, chase me after school, and pull down my shorts (and sometimes underwear, too) in P.E. A lot of it's from younger kids who just find glory in being horrible to a senior-year student who they know won't do anything back to them.

It was far worse in Primary school... I was bullied constantly and by almost everybody... I can remember being held up against the wall for no reason whatsoever by a kid two years older than me... and then a few days later, i accidentally kicked a ball at him and he chased me to the toilets where i locked the cubicle and stayed in there all lunchtime. His brother (who was in my year) used to bully me a lot too... I can remember I was staying overnight on a schooltrip for the first time, and had to share a room with him - he put me inside the duvet-cover and tried to swing me around... I started crying for about an hour after he stopped... I've always been too scared to stay on an overnight trip with a school since then.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i have been bullied.


----------



## JDM4Lyfe (Jan 20, 2012)

Since my 5th grade year up to my senior year in high school I've been bullied because i was a fast talker (when I get nervous I talk fast) but I learned to slow it down to a more normal tone. And another reason was because I was quiet I guess


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

I was bullied in 6th & 7th grade by 3 guys, whom were all friends. I was bullied for being quiet and not being able to do anything about it. My teachers didn't even try to solve the problem either. :blank


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I was bullied in the 8th grade by one group of people, and in the 9th grade by a whole other group.


----------

